# Happy Birthday Ruby, skellam



## PB Moderating Team (Dec 30, 2012)

2 members are celebrating their birthday today:

-Ruby (Age: hidden)
-skellam (born 1969, Age: 43)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ruby (Dec 30, 2012)

My age is hidden but I am happy to announce that I have turned 50!!!!
The Lord has graciously preserved my life thus far and indeed blessed me abundantly!


----------



## Gforce9 (Dec 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## baron (Dec 30, 2012)

Happy birthday to you both.


----------

